# Oat hay?  yay or nay?



## RainySunday (Mar 11, 2011)

Someone local is selling oat hay (Contains Oats, Orchard Grass, Clover, and some Alfalfa), would this be okay for my ND does (two in milk, one dry unbred junior)?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds really good to me.  I think the only thing you would need to be concerned about is the calcium/phosphorus ratio, which I am not the person to ask about that!


----------



## nmred (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't think it would be rich enough for them.  At least, not for the two you're milking.  Last summer we got a great deal on oat and pea hay.  Brought it home and watched our milk production plummet.  They both dropped waaay down.  At least 2 cups a milking.  We got a good alfalfa hay right away and their production went back up-not to the level it was though  They didn't loose condition, but it sure effected milk production.  We fed the rest of the bale to the wethers and they did just fine.


----------

